# David Gilmour - Toronto rumour



## fretboard

I'm hearing March 31st, 2016 at the ACC.

Believe some LA, Chicago, Toronto, NYC dates will be coming out soon.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

posted this morning


----------



## fretboard

Confirmed on his website now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

David Gilmour 2015-2016 Tour Dates:
09/12 – Pula, HR @ Arena Pula
09/14 – Verona, IT @ Verona Arena
09/15 – Florence, IT @ Teatro Le Mulina
09/17 – Orange, FR @ Theatre Antique
09/19 – Oberhausen, DE @ König Pilsener Arena
09/23 – London, UK @ The Royal Albert Hall
09/24 – London, UK @ The Royal Albert Hall
09/25 – London, UK @ The Royal Albert Hall
03/24 – Los Angeles, CA @ Hollywood Bowl
03/31 – Toronto, ON @ Air Canada Centre
04/08 – Chicago, IL @ United Center
04/11 – New York, NY @ Madison Square Garden


----------



## jayoldschool

Really surprised there is no Montreal date. Sad, but not surprised, he is not playing the NAC in Ottawa.

Lots of room in the schedule for added North American dates, though. Hmm... buy Toronto tomorrow, or wait and see?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

[video=youtube;eHP7l0EaouM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHP7l0EaouM[/video]


----------



## greco

I am pumped!!! 

I started at 10:00 AM this morning to try to get tickets for my good friend (and GC member) hamstrung and myself. The first tickets offered were not that great so I took the chance and waited for better tickets. The next tickets were actually in a very decent location and I bought them.

This is the first time I have bought tickets through ticketmaster....not the best for one's blood pressure!!!...LOL

Anyone else get tickets? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pstratman

Got my tickets this morning........pumped!!!


Phil


----------



## bolero

I went to buy mine but they want > $500 for decent seats


nose bleeds are $120 each

F*** that


----------



## greco

bolero said:


> I went to buy mine but they want > $500 for decent seats
> 
> 
> nose bleeds are $120 each
> 
> F*** that


I paid $180.00 each for decent seats (IMO) 

Near the front of section 107

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bolero

ah, those seats must be all gone now


I was at the dentist office at 10am trying to navigate & buy tickets on my phone, while she was digging around in my mouth 

hilarious


although I never did get through for tickets...only when I got to work later on today, with proper internet


oh well. maybe they'll release more later


cheers


----------



## fretboard

I was driving down the 401 in the pouring rain when I saw the Woodstock service centre at 9:58 so I pulled in there to try for tickets on my phone. Spent 5 minutes looking for 3 and didn't have much come up that I wanted so at 10:05 tried for 2 and got row 4 floor, seats in the teens for $176 each. Couldn't pull up any of the VIP stuff on my phone, but my buddy sent me a note saying he could pull up a single in row 9 further to the side than I what I snagged for $558. Very pleased with a pair in row 4 at the regular price.


----------



## metallica86

I bought mine around 10h30am, refresh at least 5 times to get the best one possible. My seat at FRL row 3 for 180$


----------



## fretboard

Nice snag metallica86 - if you're in or around seats 13-14-15, turn around and say hi at the show, seems I've got the 2 seats on the aisle the row behind you.

More dates on sale Monday;

25 March 2016 – Los Angeles – Hollywood Bowl (On sale: 10:00am PST) 
1 April 2016 – Toronto – Air Canada Centre (On sale: 10:00am EST) 
4 April 2016 – Chicago – United Center (On sale: 10:00am CST) 
12 April 2016 – New York - Madison Square Garden (On sale: 10:00am EST)


----------



## fretboard

David Gilmour 9/5/15
Brighton Centre, Brighton, England 

Intro 
5AM 
Rattle That Lock 
Faces Of Stone 
Wish You Were Here 
A Boat Lies Waiting 
The Blue 
Money 
Us And Them 
In Any Tongue 
High Hopes 
Astronomy Domine 
Shine On You Crazy Diamond Pts. 1-5 
Introductions 
Fat Old Sun 
On An Island 
The Girl In The Yellow Dress 
Today
Sorrow 
Run Like Hell 
Time> Breathe (Reprise) 
Comfortably Numb


----------



## guitarman2

Would love to get tickets for this but not in to paying the prices.


----------



## bolero

allright, I caved & bought tickets for thursday March 31

found a decent pair on stubhub for less than $100 each, lower section 103. Sound should be good since they are facing the stage

After Keith Emerson's death ( RIP ) it drove home the point my heroes are not going to be around forever 

anyone want to hook up for a beer before the show? 

....lord knows, I don't want to be buying many $15 plastic glasses of generic at the gig!!


----------



## fretboard

Mr. Gilmour is slated to be on Jimmy Kimmel tonight.


----------



## ronmac

Just heard a promo for his appearance n CBC Q show later his week.


----------



## metallica86

its tomorrow guy, can't wait, I'm a huge huge fan of him


----------



## fretboard

Bunch of $70 side-stage tickets went on sale this morning for both shows.


----------



## fretboard

Damn. Gotta say as someone who goes to slightly more than my fair share of shows, this one was certainly in my all time Top 3.

3/31/16 Air Canada Centre

5 A.M.
Rattle That Lock
Faces of Stone
Wish You Were Here
What Do You Want From Me
A Boat Lies Waiting
The Blue
Money
Us and Them
In Any Tongue
High Hopes

Astronomy Domine
Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Parts I-V)
Fat Old Sun
Coming Back to Life
The Girl in the Yellow Dress
Today
Sorrow
Run Like Hell

Time> Breathe reprise
Comfortably Numb


----------



## metallica86

I was there yesterday as well, damn his sound and playing is the best. True legend reputation, his voice too, can't tell he's already 70 years old ...


----------



## arcalumis

It was amazing, astounding, and awesome.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'll be there tonight, another freebie from Q107
sec 304,  1st row


----------



## jayoldschool

ARRGHHH 

I have the regrets


----------



## ronmac

Would have gone if I was still living in Toronto. Saw the Division Bell tour and had seats in front centre section. We could feel the heat hit us in the face every time a flash pot was fired.


----------



## cheezyridr

i have never heard a strat sound that fat, ever in my life.


----------



## sambonee

I'm jealous. Pretty amazing that he's still got it.


----------



## Scotty

cheezyridr said:


> i have never heard a strat sound that fat, ever in my life.


Yeah, I'm gonna do the DG mod on mine.
How was the show?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

cheezyridr said:


> i have never heard a strat sound that fat, ever in my life.


Tour gear for anyone interested in chasing that tone.

Top of rack – top row
Electro Harmonix “ram’s head” Big Muff
Lehle parallel L (mixer for Electric Mistress?)
Electro Harmonix 1976/77 Electric Mistress
1 Chandler Tube Driver
2 BK Butler Tube Drivers

Top of rack – bottom row
Effectrode PC-2A Compressor
Demeter Compulator
Origin Effects Slide Rig Compact Deluxe Compressor
Sovtek Civil War Big Muff (South America only)
3 Boss GE-7 Equalizers (probably assigned to each Tube Driver)
Source Audio Programmable EQ (South America only, replacing one Boss GE-7)
2 Providence Chrono Delays
2 Free The Tone Flight Time Digital Delays

Additional units
Skrydstrup SC1 Midi System Controller
Skrydstrup XT+ Module
– main pedalboard, controlling the pedals and rack units, with options for either single effect switching or multiple effect patches.

Digitech WH-1 Whammy (Brighton September 5 2015 only)
Digitech Whammy 5
Peterson Stomp Classic tuner
Pete Cornish line selector (main guitars/slides)
Ernie Ball volume pedal main
Ernie Ball volume pedal for slides

Effect rack (left)
Skrydstrup MR10 Loop System
MXR Digital Delay System model II
Univox/Shin-ei Uni-Vibe (custom rack unit)
Peterson Autostrobe 490 tuner

Effect rack (right)
Skrydstrup MR10 Loop System
Skrydstrup tuner splitter
Skrydstrup SC1 Interface
Skrydstrup Amp splitter / Interface

2 Hiwatt Custom 50W heads
- With Mullard 2xEL34’s power tubes and 4xECC83’s pre-amp tubes. Modified for linked normal and brilliance inputs. David’s only using one head. The other is a spare.
Alessandro Bluetick 20w tube head
Alessandro Redbone Special 55w tube head
3 WEM Super Starfinder 200 cabinets
- with 4×12” Fane Crescendo metal dust cap speakers

Guitar and amp setup

David’s current stage setup is in mono – all effects fed right into each amp. Only one Hiwatt Custom 50 head (reportedly cranked to get more grit) and one of the Alessandro heads in combination. The Alessandro is also used alone for certain tones.

All pedals, racks and amps are connected with Evidence Audio Lyric HC cables. Guitars to pedalboard are connected with Evidence Audio Forte cables. David’s using a wide range of different picks, depending on guitars, including Herco Flex Nylon .75. All WEM speaker cabinets are mic’ed with Shure KSM 32 mics slightly off centre of the cone.


----------



## davewrites

It was easier/cheaper for my wife and I to fly to L.A. instead of T.O. 

#SoWeDid

Hollywood Bowl on Good Friday...














































Good Friday? No, Great Friday!

Great venue, great concert, a once-in-a-lifetime trip, plus we scratched #1 off my wife's Bucket List!

I'm glad Toronto had a show and that it was amazing too. Congrats to everyone who went. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## davewrites

cheezyridr said:


> i have never heard a strat sound that fat, ever in my life.


Proof that you don't necessarily need a humbucker to get fat Strat tones. (Granted, he is Gilmour and we're not.)

I was also thrilled that he played 4-5 songs on a Tele--it absolutely rocked it up a notch! His black Strat is iconic but I want to here more Gilmour Tele tones.


----------



## fretboard

Sweet fieldtrip, Davewrites. If tickets didn't go on sale so long ago (last July I believe) then my wife and I would have pondered that move as well. Too tough to plan that far in advance with the kids in school, etc. Glad your good was great.

Not the best tele shot, not sure if I've got anything better.

Fat Old Sun;


----------



## cheezyridr

Scotty said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna do the DG mod on mine.
> How was the show?


i thought it was a great show. and i had pretty good seats, for free ones. the guy is always on the mark, his band is tighter than a... well, really tight. and his tone would stand up to anyone's that i ever heard, in any venue. 
i know it's not a musical thing and all, but i really liked that stargate thing he had as a back drop.


----------



## Scotty

cheezyridr said:


> i thought it was a great show. and i had pretty good seats, for free ones. the guy is always on the mark, his band is tighter than a... well, really tight. and his tone would stand up to anyone's that i ever heard, in any venue.
> i know it's not a musical thing and all, but i really liked that stargate thing he had as a back drop.


I wish I had gone. Looks like the same lighting idea they used in the Momentary Lapse tour which was mind blowing. I was on a cloud for days


----------



## GTmaker

Here is a pic my friend sent me from the recent Toronto concert...
For details, ask fellow member Greco...he was there.
G.


----------



## bolero

yeah the TO show was great!!

ended up getting a pair of tickets, reasonable, on stubhub

the Water-less Floyd & a lot of the Gilmour solo stuff was boring us, so we wandered off the the bar by the box seats

but it was good to be there. David was in top form. A real pleasure to see him play in person


----------



## Bruiser74

I saw the second show in Toronto as well, it was fantastic.
Bucket list #1 show checked off.


----------

